# Cat keeps going up to the wall and meowing very loudly



## karyn (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi there, new to the forum and just after a bit of advice regarding one of my cats. 

Since last Oct/Nov the girl cat goes in the corner, faces the wall and starts meowing very loudly at the wall as if something is there. I must mention its not just one corner and i have just moved house and she does this in the new house lol at first it was rather funny but now its a bit weird. Its not all the time just now and again. She's 2 years old, been done and the vet says she's healthy. 

Just wondering if anyone elses cat(s) does this???


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Is this an old house?
There could be mice or insects between the floors, in cracks in the wall, or maybe small insects on the ceiling. If there are tiny traces of spider webs in the corners of the ceiling, she might see them move....

Especially in old houses, with high, decorated ceilings, traces of dust or spider webs, or even just the lightfall on the decorations may cast moving shadows their keen eyes will pick up. And even if it is a modern house, if the lightfall is very different, or if you have trees outside the window now, but not in the old place, she may be seeing things that are new to her,and she may think it is a prey.

One cat I used to have was obsessed with spiders, ladybirds and flies on the ceiling.... He would walk around staring to the ceiling and demanding to be picked up to reach them.

If it is the outside walls she is most interested in, there may be insect nests in the outer wall....


----------



## karyn (Apr 22, 2013)

yeah, they are both old houses


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

karyn said:


> yeah, they are both old houses


Probably mice or insect behind the walls/skirting boards then as JF suggests. Mine also chase shadows or reflected light on the walls sometimes too.


----------



## karyn (Apr 22, 2013)

Cool, cheers guys. So long as I know she's not on her own doin this lol


----------

